# the salty brisket



## johno (May 2, 2007)

just thought i would tell you guys 
i went back to the butchers today where i bought the salty salty brisket from and told him about it ,
he said it was probably brined or corned but the machine the does the lables is playing up and hasnt been printing everything on them . no offer of compensation there .
so i asked what i had to do to get a brisket that hadnt been mucked about with ie as it comes off the beast .
he said i need to ring them and order it when they are breaking down the carcasses or they all go to get corned.
the guy i tractor drive for has 200 cows with calves just being weaned at the moment . i think i need to fix my fences and buy a few weaners and grow my own beef .a lot of fence and not much spare time is the promblemo.
the weather is cooling off so i will kill a few of my pigs next week.


----------



## tonto1117 (May 2, 2007)

Johno, I don't know if you found a way to use the salty brisket yet. I just posted a recipe for Brisket Curry in the Beef section. I tried it last night and it was very good. Here is the link 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...3937#post43937


----------



## domn8_ion (May 2, 2007)

I hate to see a good brisket go bad. Maybe try to rinse it out, or possibly soak it for a while.


----------



## gunslinger (May 2, 2007)

If you hay or grain feed a couple, you don't need a bunch of room. Get a purebred black Angus steer, sired by a good registered bull. It's expensive to grain feed them, but if you buy by the ton it's not bad. Best eatin' you'll ever have.


----------



## johno (May 2, 2007)

tonto i already made a curry with it last week and it was very nice we have a curry dish quite often in the cooler weather thanks.
and gunslinger the cattle where i work are pretty good cattle they are santa x  angus, ron the guy i work for has 3 very good angus bulls and one santa x angus bull , and most of the cows are either santa or santa x angus . grain feeding would be no prob i already get my grain by the ton for my pigs , we also grow grain and and lucerne where i work we have about 950 acres of irrigated cultivation most is under centre pivots .
but i would still like to fix the fence so that i can utilse the ground that i have .
i was thinking of some dorper sheep too( no shearing needed with this breed ) goats crossed my mind but they are hard to fence in .  not impossible but not easy . 
i can get goats easy anyway , one of our hay customers is a goat breeder.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 3, 2007)

Well - then there's always Pastami!


----------



## gunslinger (May 3, 2007)

And I thought Australia was all sand. I really need a vacation.


----------

